
How Far Away Is the Horizon? - vinnyglennon
https://www.livescience.com/32111-how-far-away-is-the-horizon.html
======
howard941
It's a bit more for RF [https://www.everythingrf.com/rf-calculators/line-of-
sight-ca...](https://www.everythingrf.com/rf-calculators/line-of-sight-
calculator)

